# New Wolf-eyes flashlight!



## AardvarkSagus (May 23, 2009)

Just got word from Mike at PTS-Flashlights about a new possibility from Wolf-Eyes:






Looks quite interesting! I have no idea about the LED, but he tells me they are also planning an MC-E version.


----------



## Zeruel (May 23, 2009)

Looks like a Osram 6-die LED. :thinking:


----------



## csshih (May 23, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Just got word from Mike at PTS-Flashlights about a new possibility from Wolf-Eyes:
> 
> Looks quite interesting! I have no idea about the LED, but he tells me they are also planning an MC-E version.



Osram O-star indeed! This will be expensive :O


----------



## ResQTech (May 23, 2009)

Image not working...


----------



## Zeruel (May 23, 2009)

csshih said:


> Osram O-star indeed! This will be expensive :O



I gather at least $180?


----------



## Metatron (May 23, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I gather at least $180?


possibly double and up, wolfys are expensive, however excellent quality, i ran one over by error as its holster came loose from my belt. not a mark on it. awesome work.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The retail price is still being negotiated but should be in the realm of $260 and an MC-E version around $220.


----------



## sledhead (May 23, 2009)

Nice! 1000 lumens
100 mins runtime
3X 18650's (LRB 168's)
Ostar
Wolf-Eyes quality- What's not to like? Hopefully it will have a deep and big enough reflector for great throw. Looks like a game changer.


----------



## 276 (May 23, 2009)

:twothumbs


----------



## Mjolnir (May 23, 2009)

Pilot whale?!?! What could possibly have caused them to name a light after a cetacean? I can deal with fox, rattlesnake, and crocodile, but _pilot whale?_ Pilot whales aren't even whales, they are dolphins! And this isn't even a dive light! 

Anyways, wouldn't the beam pattern be slightly oblong shaped because of the rectangular die?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 23, 2009)

I was wondering about both of those issues as well. Please, PLEASE, pick a better name! 
As for the beam shape, I guess if it does cause an issue people can just stick with purchasing the MC-E version...always works to vote with your wallet. Wonder when the Phlatlight SST-90 will start showing up in lights like this?


----------



## sledhead (May 24, 2009)

I believe the Arcmania SF V light used a 6 die Osram. Do not recall reading about any bad beam profiles with those. Hopefully it will not be an issue.


----------



## mpkav (May 24, 2009)

Sign me up!!!!!:nana:


----------



## Phaserburn (May 25, 2009)

Is the Ostar that much brighter than an MCE or P7?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 25, 2009)

I would suspect that it would be just from the number of dice creating a lower (more efficient) current to each one. 

By the way, I have some more info about the Pilot Whale (and also another new one, the Sea Lion.

The 6-chip LED is in fact the Osram Ostar Lighting LED. Bin code QY-GS and color temp 5700-8000k. 

Both lights have 2 models, tactical and diving. Tactical should be available around June 10th and Diving around July 1st (dates aren't set in stone). The waterproofing rating is still going to be IPX-8 which means waterproof to manufacturer specs if I remember correctly, but currently they are saying 100M depth. It's still in the waterproof and corrosion testing phase however. 

Both lights also have 2 modes, default and concealed, accessible via tailcap. I don't know any more about that yet though. 

More pics:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 25, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Pilot whale?!?! What could possibly have caused them to name a light after a cetacean? I can deal with fox, rattlesnake, and crocodile, but _pilot whale?_ Pilot whales aren't even whales, they are dolphins! And this isn't even a dive light!
> 
> Anyways, wouldn't the beam pattern be slightly oblong shaped because of the rectangular die?


Killer Whales are also dolphins, so what's your point?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 25, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Is the Ostar that much brighter than an MCE or P7?


Driven to its max spec, yes it is brighter indeed.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 25, 2009)

sledhead said:


> I believe the Arcmania SF V light used a 6 die Osram. Do not recall reading about any bad beam profiles with those. Hopefully it will not be an issue.


Arcmania was not the 1st light to use an Osram OSTAR 6-Die LED, FoxFury did it earlier. (it was a bombproof flashlight made for Firefighting and SAR teams).


----------



## Mjolnir (May 25, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Killer Whales are also dolphins, so what's your point?


Yes, I realize that. My point was that the name is completely bizarre, and on top of that, they named it after an animal with a name that is not an accurate description of what the animal actually is. 
I'm just waiting for the "pileated woodpecker" light...


----------



## applevision (May 25, 2009)

The Hand Cannon Wars continue!

I just am getting into my M2C4 from EagleTac at ~650 lumens OTF... if this thing really can push out 1000 lumens OTF, I am getting it and skipping the Legion II!

Oh well, I presume the 1000 lumens is emitter... still, exciting stuff!!


----------



## 276 (May 25, 2009)

Even if its emitter lumens i have always wanted a light with an OSTAR 6-Die LED.


----------



## easilyled (May 26, 2009)

How does the O-star compare to the MC-E/ SSC-P7 in terms of:-

a) efficiency ie. lumens/watt. 

b) thermally. ie. junction temp. at specific currents

c) beamshot. ie. throw, ability to focus, artifacts.

I'm sure that regarding efficiency, the O-star wasn't as high as the quad-dies a few months back, though maybe things have changed?

I hope these questions are not considered off-topic.

I think they're relevant because this flashlight is using the O-star and these 3 factors I'm questioning
have quite a profound bearing on the flashlight design and performance.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 26, 2009)

easilyled said:


> How does the O-star compare to the MC-E/ SSC-P7 in terms of:-
> 
> a) efficiency ie. lumens/watt.
> 
> ...



These questions are spot on, and I want to know, too.


----------



## Illum (May 26, 2009)

LRB168A... :thinking:

so its another 3x18650 MC-E?

hmm, apparently 18650s are favored nowadays


----------



## n4zov (May 26, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Pilot whale?!?! What could possibly have caused them to name a light after a cetacean? I can deal with fox, rattlesnake, and crocodile, but _pilot whale?_ Pilot whales aren't even whales, they are dolphins! And this isn't even a dive light!



+1 Goofy name IMHO


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 26, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Pilot whale?!?! What could possibly have caused them to name a light after a cetacean? I can deal with fox, rattlesnake, and crocodile, but _pilot whale?_ Pilot whales aren't even whales, they are dolphins! And this isn't even a dive light!
> 
> Anyways, wouldn't the beam pattern be slightly oblong shaped because of the rectangular die?


Actually, they are producing a dive version of this light. It's currently under testing for waterproofing and corrosion. Makes the name make a little more sense at least...


----------



## guiri (May 27, 2009)

Ooo, sign me up. Any chance it will have a super low mode for hundreds of hours and is that possible with the Osram?

George


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 27, 2009)

guiri said:


> Ooo, sign me up. Any chance it will have a super low mode for hundreds of hours and is that possible with the Osram?
> 
> George


If you really need a super low mode, an OSTAR-based light isn't what you are looking for.


----------



## guiri (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I kinda suspected you would say that.

Too bad. I would love to have an ALL in one light including flood and spot, super bright, super low and looooong runtime and fairly small.

Hell, that would be soo cool

I'd pay around 300 for something like that


----------



## rkJr (May 28, 2009)

any word or indication of when this light might become reality and available?


----------



## Zeruel (May 28, 2009)

guiri said:


> Yeah, I kinda suspected you would say that.
> 
> Too bad. I would love to have an ALL in one light including flood and spot, super bright, super low and looooong runtime and fairly small.
> 
> ...



Probably the next SPY has that. But it won't be $300.


----------



## guiri (May 28, 2009)

More?


----------



## glyphin (May 28, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm waiting for a nice high-CRI multi-LED light with multiple levels that doesn't use visibly-flickering PWM (high-freq is fine). The Storm series of Wolf-Eyes didn't quite meet these criteria - there were reports of visible PWM flickering, and they used standard cool white Crees.

Anybody know what is the CRI of these Osram LEDs?


----------



## ivanchek (Jun 4, 2009)

is this torch available yet?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 4, 2009)

Last I checked on PTS' site it was still unavailable. I don't know when that will change. I believe it was supposed to be soon.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in for a Pilot Whale!


----------



## 276 (Jun 5, 2009)

Its available for pre order now on his site.


----------



## rkJr (Jun 6, 2009)

couldn't tell from the pre-order page whether this is the tactical or diving version and to what depth it is waterproof to. it only says it's waterproof, no rating or depth that I could see.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 10, 2009)

276 said:


> Its available for pre order now on his site.





PTS-Flashlights.com said:


> These flashlights are available for pre-order and expected to arrive here at PTS the week starting 6-22 or soon there after.


I wonder if this is set in stone enough to begin a countdown to one kilo-lumen?


----------



## mpkav (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmmmmmm...might have to sell my wolf-eyes boxer for this one!!!!!!


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 21, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Probably the next SPY has that. But it won't be $300.



It's $269,99 @ PTS. Runtime graph is here:
http://74.125.45.132/translate_c?hl=en&langpair=ja|en&u=http://www.bam-boo.cc/diynikki-1/diynikki---2009nen-6tsuki/rantaimuwolf-eyespilotwhale&usg=ALkJrhiD9WsHS6RA9SC22lpsb-9LMcG0lg


----------



## easilyled (Jun 21, 2009)

phantom, your runtime link is for the Ultrafire RL-2088.


----------



## guiri (Jun 21, 2009)

Ha, I saw that too but thought I was wrong somehow so I didn't say anything.

I feel soo smart right now considering how little I know about flashlights. It just didn't look the same as the fat one in the pics here


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 21, 2009)

I believe these are supposed to come out this week if I remember correctly!


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 21, 2009)

I am assuming it comes with the batteries and a charger? Cant wait for somebody to get one, looks like what I need.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 21, 2009)

easilyled said:


> phantom, your runtime link is for the Ultrafire RL-2088.



Thanks. Corrected.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 21, 2009)

hivoltage said:


> I am assuming it comes with the batteries and a charger? Cant wait for somebody to get one, looks like what I need.


I'm hoping to, that's for certain, but I won't make any promises.


----------



## 276 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike told me it comes with the batteries & charger.


----------



## applevision (Jun 21, 2009)

As per usual, at first I was interested but not excited and had talked myself into believing that I didn't need this light...

Now as it is getting close, I am really getting excited about this light!

I will wait for some reviews from the pros, however...

Could it be?! Our first _affordable_ _hand-cannon_ (*as opposed to larger lights, HIDs, etc) that is over 1,000 lumens!?


----------



## max52 (Jun 22, 2009)

I pre-ordered based on the specs, and my history with Wolf-eyes, and Pts-flashlights. I have 3 Wolf-eyes lights: 2 HID, and 1 Rattlesnake Xenon. They have been nothing but quality lights. I have had a couple for probably 4 years.

I'm wiiling to take the "leap of Faith' on the Pilot Whale. I want that OSRAM!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

*NICE!!*











I'll definitely buy one! Wolf-Eyes never fails to impress me...


----------



## easilyled (Jun 22, 2009)

Interesting run-time graph.

The vertical "Lux" axis seems to be logarithmically represented.

The first 10% has a much greater vertical height than the next 10% and so on.

Is this to be in accordance with our visual perception of increasing light output?

Its output seems to level-off at 80% of the maximum output and then remains very tightly regulated at that level.


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anybody have any idea how this light would compare to.......say the Jetbeam Raptor I just recently bought?

I am looking for a light with decent throw and lots of flood.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

hivoltage said:


> Does anybody have any idea how this light would compare to.......say the Jetbeam Raptor I just recently bought?
> 
> I am looking for a light with decent throw and lots of flood.


The Raptor RRT-1 is long range narrow focused light using a regular single-die LED in a large reflector. The Pilot Whale is an extreme-high output light using a 6-die LED, they are quite different animals. They don't belong in the same category at all, not even in size, price or purpose.


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 22, 2009)

So the Whale will put out a lot more light I am guessing?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 22, 2009)

hivoltage said:


> So the Whale will put out a lot more light I am guessing?



A lot more light at close quarters, at long distance the RRT-1 will win.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

hivoltage said:


> So the Whale will put out a lot more light I am guessing?


It's not even a contest! The Pilot Whale is actually stepping into 20 watts HID territory when it comes to sheer power.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

HKJ said:


> A lot more light at close quarters, at long distance the RRT-1 will win.


That will depend a lot on reflector design...


----------



## HKJ (Jun 22, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That will depend a lot on reflector design...



For a 6 die led? None of my quad die led can match the RRT-1 at long distances, why do you expect a 6 die would be better?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

> For a 6 die led? None of my quad die led can match the RRT-1 at long distances, why do you expect a 6 die would be better?



Not even the M1X? :thinking:


----------



## HKJ (Jun 22, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Not even the M1X? :thinking:



Neither the M1X nor the Legion 2. But again it was a rather long distance (My guess is a few 100 meters), at closer distance the M1X and L2 wins.
I will have to do that with a camera one day, but it will be some time before I get around to that.


----------



## richardcpf (Jun 22, 2009)

Now thats a akward name for a flashlight. Why not just name it Pilot?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 22, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Now thats a akward name for a flashlight. Why not just name it Pilot?


Guessing because they are using an animal naming scheme and they wanted nautical allusions due to their inclusions of a dive light version soon.


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 23, 2009)

Does someone has a link to the pre-order?


----------



## applevision (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's the pre-order link at PTS:

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6700&kw=pilot whale&st=4

Apparently you have to set up an acct with them to get a CPF discount...

Not sure who else will carry it or if this is for tactical or diving light...

Hopefully more info soon!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 23, 2009)

Is PTS the only store selling Wolf-Eyes in the U.S?


----------



## applevision (Jun 26, 2009)

They had anticipated receiving them this week... any news anyone? Anybody have one of these babies yet? 

I'm excited about them and can't wait to get some "notes from the field"!


----------



## 276 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mike told me that they would be on a plane Thursday night and would have to clear customs. Which could be either Friday or Monday. I ordered one but may have to change my ship method to get before i go on vacation thurs.


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 26, 2009)

Is this light a thrower, flood or combination of both?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 26, 2009)

It's pretty well assumed to be a floody light due to the multi-die setup, but no one knows for certain until sometime next week.


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jun 26, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Is PTS the only store selling Wolf-Eyes in the U.S?


 
Tactical Beam Flashlight in Texas carries it too http://tbflashlights.com/


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 26, 2009)

I wonder why neither of the distributers are chiming in here with some info on the light?


----------



## Croyde (Jun 26, 2009)

The Wolf-Eyes description of "flawless concentrate beam" woud seem to imply a reasonable throw?


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 26, 2009)

I live in the boonies and have a big front yard and need a light to light it up, so a deep flood. 

My Raptor is too concentrated beam and so is my DBS. Cant wait to hear some reports on it.


----------



## applevision (Jun 27, 2009)

I know... not to be a pest, but is it me or have we not heard much about these lights yet? 

Hmm... WOOT!


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, has anybody ordered one yet?


----------



## max52 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have pre-ordered. The 3 other Wolf-eyes I have are of such quality that I feel safe that the Pilot Whale will be impressive. When I called Pts-Flashlights, the response indicated that they had received numerous calls from people that had Pre-ordered. 

I don't think we will have along wait.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 29, 2009)

276 said:


> Mike told me that they would be on a plane Thursday night and would have to clear customs. Which could be either Friday or Monday. I ordered one but may have to change my ship method to get before i go on vacation thurs.


Here's hoping that they have cleared customs and are being delivered to Mike today...

Anyone know how the quality of the Wolf-Eyes products compares to that of Pila (who I believe used to be the same company)?


----------



## applevision (Jul 1, 2009)

max52 said:


> I have pre-ordered. The 3 other Wolf-eyes I have are of such quality that I feel safe that the Pilot Whale will be impressive. When I called Pts-Flashlights, the response indicated that they had received numerous calls from people that had Pre-ordered.
> 
> I don't think we will have along wait.



*max52 *I can't wait for your initial impressions! Please be sure to post! I am so close to ordering this light! I want a SUPER-HAND-CANNON like this... It will hopefully scratch the itch for the unrealized (and sadly, plagued by delay) lower cost model of the Legion II...

I'm kind of surprised that the Pilot Whale is not getting more press/action here on CPF. From what I can tell, it is the new BIG DOG on the market, bigger and more powerful than even the EagleTac M2 series (which I love, BTW)! I just don't have a good sense of how this emitter will perform... will it just be too floody for us CPFers without enough throw? (Is there such a thing as 'too floody'?!)

Maybe we should change the title of this thread to something like: 1,000+ LUMEN HAND-CANNON FROM WOLF-EYES! Hee hee...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 1, 2009)

Just heard from Mike @ PTS this morning. The lights have been selected for secondary customs. Going to be another couple days. Mike says he is planning on sending a truck on Thu to pick them up. 

WE HAVE A DATE PEOPLE! 7/2/2009 (hopefully)


----------



## hivoltage (Jul 1, 2009)

I too am really close to ordering one.....I just want to hear 1 feedback on it first.


----------



## AbleArcher (Jul 1, 2009)

hivoltage said:


> I too am really close to ordering one.....I just want to hear 1 feedback on it first.



+1

I'd also like to see a beam profile / overall output comparison with the WE Storm. The Storm is a useful light but doesn't throw quite enough for my liking.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## hivoltage (Jul 3, 2009)

Well????


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 3, 2009)

No reviews yet??? 

Come on, CPFers...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,
My first impression was wow, it's built like a whale, ah... tank and the output was impressive but I only got to play with one for a few minutes. 
All the orders have been shipped and 9 of them were CPF'ers so we'll see some first impressions early next week. 

TGIF!!!

By the way, I'm taking a Pilot-whale when I go watch fireworks.  :nana:

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> My first impression was wow, it's built like a whale, ah... tank and the output was impressive but I only got to play with one for a few minutes.
> All the orders have been shipped and 9 of them were CPF'ers so we'll see some first impressions early next week.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your 4th is going to be a bright one! Can't wait to see more about this light!


----------



## Scarbear (Jul 3, 2009)

@Mike

what about the sea lion? is there a ETA or a pricerange?:thinking:

Olaf


----------



## recDNA (Jul 3, 2009)

Are the dimensions of the Pilot Whale listed anywhere?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 3, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Are the dimensions of the Pilot Whale listed anywhere?


Yes, here: http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-139-160-6700&tb=2


----------



## applevision (Jul 3, 2009)

Ugh!

The wait is killing me!

I really want one... might just have to pull trigger CPF-sight-unseen. Hee hee!

I'd also love for MrGman to pop this puppy into the old integrating sphere to get us some real-world numbers...

Mike--can you tell us *anything* else about it?:candle:


----------



## hivoltage (Jul 5, 2009)

This is surely the most secretive light to come around in a while


----------



## picard (Jul 5, 2009)

The price of this wolf eyes is ridiculous. It price is post *$278* at PTS

I think dealers are just greedy by raising the price. There are other lights that have same performance at reasonable cost. 
_
Where does the line of LED price is drawn ? _


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 5, 2009)

picard said:


> The price of this wolf eyes is ridiculous. It price is post *$278* at PTS



Compared to ???
Don't forget the CPF discount.



> I think dealers are just greedy by raising the price. There are other lights that have same performance at reasonable cost.
> _
> Where does the line of LED price is drawn ? _



Wolf eyes' larger, more special products tend to run a bit more expensive. However Wolf Eyes is often one of the first companies to bring new emitters in flashlights to the market with reasonably decent quality.


----------



## picard (Jul 5, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Compared to ???
> Don't forget the CPF discount.
> 
> 
> ...



how much is discount as CPF ? 5% ? that is nothing


----------



## applevision (Jul 5, 2009)

picard said:


> how much is discount as CPF ? 5% ? that is nothing



Gosh, I feel like 5% of $278 is _something_: it is $14 which is at least shipping (not sure if they do free shipping, in which case it's certainly something!). My guess is that the markup on these lights isn't too high (maybe 20%?)... 

But at any rate, if the EagleTac M2 series is $152 and is a P7 or triple Cree, and this is a bigger light with a newer, multi-die emitter, that is also water proof, and from what I hear, really amazing build quality... one hundred dollars more does not seem outrageous, right? :shrug:

I don't know. Especially when customs easily break the $400 mark... Still, it's not _cheap_ by any means, and that is why I am waiting for some feedback here first... 

But I wanted to ask: what are the comparable lights to this one? I feel like this is an exciting light if the emitter really does hit ~1000 lumens, it will be the next step up from the EagleTac M2 series/M1/Solarforce/Legion II... or what am I missing? 

For my next light, I'd really like a 3 (or even 4?!) 18650 light, that is a true hand-cannon. I lusted for the Legion II until it seemed to get bogged down in some production hell... but I still am watching it from afar. I love the EagleTac M2 series, but I am a lumenophile/luxwhore and already craving the next big thing!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 5, 2009)

picard said:


> how much is discount as CPF ? 5% ? that is nothing



It's a bit more than that, why not go find out instead of complaining.

So then, what do you think _is_ an appropriate price Picard? If you've shop around other dealers you'd see they're all relatively close in price. Remember also that dealers still have to buy the lights from the manufacturers and make a bit of profit to make the business worthwhile.


Back more toward topic, I can't wait to see some beamshots. :devil:


----------



## max52 (Jul 6, 2009)

With the pre-order, and CPF discount, the entire bill was $256 delivered. NOT BAD!


----------



## hivoltage (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anybody got one yet?


----------



## sledhead (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope this does not turn out like the SuperStorm. Looked forward to those reviews and never heard a thing! This light looks promising.:thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 6, 2009)

sledhead said:


> Hope this does not turn out like the SuperStorm. Looked forward to those reviews and never heard a thing! This light looks promising.:thumbsup:


What's wrong with he Storm/SuperStorm?


----------



## sledhead (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing wrong with them! I own a Storm, fantastic light! When the SuperStorm came out I did not see any reviews or see any threads on it. I think it was all flood. Not much was said. I'm hoping this new light has some great throw and flood.


----------



## 276 (Jul 6, 2009)

I wont have mine till the end of the week.


----------



## ROGUE (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm super interested in this torch. Looking to upgrade my Rattlesnake after I've had constant issues with it.


----------



## applevision (Jul 7, 2009)

276 said:


> I wont have mine till the end of the week.



Please update us as soon as you have it!

Thanks!:wave:

Also: what ever did happen to the Storm and SuperStorm lights? Not to taint this thread, but it came up earlier that those lights just sort of fizzled out (here on CPF) and searching for them, it's like discussions started and then just trailed off last year... I couldn't find a formal review. I'm just hoping that we get a nice, formal review of the Pilot Whale. Mike at PTS: can we get one of these out to someone like Selfbuilt or Aardvark to give us a nice preview/reivew? I think it will really help! Thanks!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 7, 2009)

applevision said:


> Mike at PTS: can we get one of these out to someone like Selfbuilt or Aardvark to give us a nice preview/review? I think it will really help! Thanks!



I second this!


----------



## Wattnot (Jul 7, 2009)

applevision said:


> Also: can we get one of these out to someone like Selfbuilt or Aardvark to give us a nice preview/reivew?


 




:mecry::mecry::mecry:







.


----------



## applevision (Jul 7, 2009)

...or wonderful folks like *Wattnot* and the other delightful and talented reviewers in our CPF family! Sorry *Wattnot*! Did not mean to exclude you! Sending pure love! :thumbsup:

lovecpf


----------



## Wattnot (Jul 7, 2009)

applevision said:


> ...or wonderful folks like *Wattnot* and the other delightful and talented reviewers in our CPF family! Sorry *Wattnot*! Did not mean to exclude you! Sending pure love! :thumbsup:
> 
> lovecpf


 





:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs






.


----------



## applevision (Jul 8, 2009)

Each... day... is... like... pulling... teeth... 

...need... some... more... info... puh-puh-pleeeeze!

...can't...take...much...more...of...this...


----------



## junmae (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm just wondering how do you order from them and view their prices? I went on their site and couldn't find any prices or way to order them. I am seriously considering buying one from them. Thankyou


----------



## junmae (Jul 9, 2009)

I really want to know more about the Sea Lion. I really like the look of it and the power seems plenty enough. Though the pilot-whale is very tempting XD. Any price range on the Sea Lion yet?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 9, 2009)

junmae said:


> I'm just wondering how do you order from them and view their prices? I went on their site and couldn't find any prices or way to order them. I am seriously considering buying one from them. Thankyou


I'd just head over to PTS to check out prices and ordering:
http://pts-flashlight.com


----------



## 276 (Jul 9, 2009)

The waiting has really gotten to me one more day plus 9hrs at work to get mine.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 9, 2009)

We _NEED_ pics and impressions by the way... just in case you thought you could merely spend the entire evening playing with the new toy.


----------



## junmae (Jul 9, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I'd just head over to PTS to check out prices and ordering:
> http://pts-flashlight.com



cool, thanks!


----------



## max52 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got mine today. Have not had a chance to check it out yet. The other 8 CPF members who pre-ordered please step forward. I have to be out of town tomorrow and can not get beam shots up until the weekend.

As other Wolf-eyes I have appears very well built.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 9, 2009)

Aw, c'mon! That's not fair! You got it and you can't take a few pics to sate your loyal comrades?


----------



## kwkarth (Jul 9, 2009)

picard said:


> The price of this wolf eyes is ridiculous. It price is post *$278* at PTS
> 
> I think dealers are just greedy by raising the price. There are other lights that have same performance at reasonable cost.
> _
> Where does the line of LED price is drawn ? _



Aren't we forgetting a few things?

This light is a 6 die Ostar emitter.
the light seems to come with rechargeables and I assume a charger...
It's waterproof to what, 200m? That's a bit more stringent than IPX-8.

What should it be priced for?


----------



## sledhead (Jul 9, 2009)

max52 said:


> Got mine today. Have not had a chance to check it out yet. The other 8 CPF members who pre-ordered please step forward. I have to be out of town tomorrow and can not get beam shots up until the weekend.
> 
> As other Wolf-eyes I have appears very well built.



Turn it on and give us your 1st impressions, at least!


----------



## applevision (Jul 9, 2009)

max52 said:


> Got mine today. Have not had a chance to check it out yet. The other 8 CPF members who pre-ordered please step forward. I have to be out of town tomorrow and can not get beam shots up until the weekend.
> 
> As other Wolf-eyes I have appears very well built.



Evil, evil, evil *max52*!

At least tell us about what it comes with... does it have a charger? does it come with the batteries? how does it feel? can you give us a sense of the beam? it is wicked powerful!?

*Mike from PTS* or another CPF member--please save us from this waiting!:mecry:


----------



## Wattnot (Jul 9, 2009)

Hang in there guys. Relief is on the way!


----------



## max52 (Jul 9, 2009)

The light does come with Wolf-Eyes Cells and a charger that charges the pack. I will get comparison beam shots up over the weekend. The beam is as described by PTS: bright, floody, with moderate throw. The beam is comparable to the Tiablo ACE-G but obviously brighter. The Jetbeam M1x has much better throw (if can ignore the pronouned "donut hole". The Osram reminds me of a P7 on steroids.


----------



## applevision (Jul 9, 2009)

max52 said:


> The light does come with Wolf-Eyes Cells and a charger that charges the pack. I will get comparison beam shots up over the weekend. The beam is as described by PTS: bright, floody, with moderate throw. The beam is comparable to the Tiablo ACE-G but obviously brighter. The Jetbeam M1x has much better throw (if can ignore the pronouned "donut hole". The Osram reminds me of a P7 on steroids.



Thank you thank you thank you!

Okay, I'm in... just placed order! I can't wait!

lovecpf


----------



## junmae (Jul 10, 2009)

will parts be easy to find for this light? How long will the lamp last? I am really considering buying this product


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 10, 2009)

junmae said:


> will parts be easy to find for this light? How long will the lamp last? I am really considering buying this product


Seeing that it is an LED, I suspect that the "lamp" will last in the neighborhood of 50,000+ hours. What other parts are you looking for?

@Wattnot You're getting to do a review? Nice. Looking forward to more info. Post a link here.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 10, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> @Wattnot You're getting to do a review? Nice. Looking forward to more info. Post a link here.



Here you go:-

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236315


----------



## applevision (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay Wattnot! 

Thank you so much for this great review! I'm on cloud 9 since I had been dying for more info on this neat light.

lovecpflovecpflovecpf


----------



## cchurchi (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't decide on this light.. I already have an R2 Storm and a 24 watt Boxer, so I certianly don't need one.

I also can't look at the emitter without thinking a 9 die is just around the corner.


----------



## junmae (Jul 10, 2009)

cchurchi said:


> Can't decide on this light.. I already have an R2 Storm and a 24 watt Boxer, so I certianly don't need one.
> 
> I also can't look at the emitter without thinking a 9 die is just around the corner.



just wondering...is the 24w boxer worth it? I heard it takes at least 15 sec to fully work. The only reason i'd get the pilot whale is because it just seems so easy...click...beam goes on. wise versa. Having 100 min runtime is also great . I'm just not too excited about the name of the light and sorta the design.


----------



## 276 (Jul 10, 2009)

After Wattnot's review there really no point in me posting anything but i will.

Indoors at 30ft on High







Medium





Low





Ceiling Bounce on High





I have some outdoor shots but I'll have to redo them as they weren't any good.

This thing is great!! And very Bright!! At first i thought the reverse clicky would bother me but it doesn't. The only thing that bugs me on mine is that there's a scratch on the lense but thankfully it doesn't effect the beam. The only other thing i have noticed is that the manual say splash proof not waterproof.

276


----------



## applevision (Jul 11, 2009)

276 said:


> After Wattnot's review there really no point in me posting anything but i will.
> 
> I have some outdoor shots but I'll have to redo them as they weren't any good.
> 
> ...



Hey *276*--we _always_ appreciate your pics and thoughts! Sometimes nice just to have another view! Thanks for posting the pics!

The ceiling bounce test is sick awesome! It's like the lights are on!

:twothumbs


----------



## hivoltage (Jul 11, 2009)

OK...I just ordered one from PTS, I hope he has some in stock. Seeing that a Raptor is the best brightest light I own right now other than my N30 HID.......I hope I am impressed with it's output


----------



## elho (Jul 11, 2009)

sledhead said:


> Nothing wrong with them! I own a Storm, fantastic light! When the SuperStorm came out I did not see any reviews or see any threads on it. I think it was all flood. Not much was said.



There is a thread about it in which I described my impressions when being able to play with it for a bit.
So as much as I like Wolf-Eyes, there indeed was something wrong with the SuperStrom.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Aug 22, 2009)

My company just acquired Imago Metrics LLC. They did a lot in the flashlight review scene until about two years ago. I wonder if the Pilot whale is the best flashlight in it's size/weight class? Worth reviewing? Is there a pass around?


----------



## applevision (Aug 23, 2009)

Archie Cruz said:


> My company just acquired Imago Metrics LLC. They did a lot in the flashlight review scene until about two years ago. I wonder if the Pilot whale is the best flashlight in it's size/weight class? Worth reviewing? Is there a pass around?


Hi Archie,

That's great--I learned of a very special light via Imago Metrics... one that you took the photos for! The FireFli!

I think this would be a good light to review... I think that there is such a tight band of competitors with similar characteristics, I really think that this would need to be a larger comparison, or at least part of a series. Lights to consider comparing against (fellas, feel free to add/subtract but let us know why):
-EagleTac M2 and M2X
-Legion II Standard Edition
-Jetbeam M1X
-Fenix TK40
-Tiablo Ace 
-DBS MCE
-Sunlite 16w
-Ultrafire WF-1300L
-LumaPower MRV Ultra
-LumaPower MVP and MVP P7
-Olight M30


___________


----------



## Archie Cruz (Sep 5, 2009)

applevision said:


> Hi Archie,
> 
> That's great--I learned of a very special light via Imago Metrics... one that you took the photos for! The FireFli!
> 
> ...



I think Imago Metrics is doing video gear now- not flashlights really.


----------



## 276 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was just on wolf eyes website and they show the diving light. It looks like the same thing just that the tail cap is a twisty and not a clicky.


----------

